# T3 - EC(A) or Lean Fuel Extreme



## hill450 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok guys I am planning ahead here and would like some advice. I will be  coming off of T3 in a month or so and need a weight loss supplement to  combat post T3 weight gain. I have never taken Ephedrine/Caffeine stack_(planned on leaving out the aspirin unless it is necessary)_  or Lean Fuel Extreme for that matter. I plan on running either of these  for around 2-3 weeks after ending T3 but do not know which would be  best. I wouldn't mind using E/C to see what its like but I would most  likely buy a large amount if I do so that will just be more  money.....lol

Anyways I would like your opinions!! 

Thanks!

Also posted this in the supplement section but thought it might be more appropriate here considering it involved T3.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 5, 2011)

Hill, how did you like the T3? What was ur dose and duration. I'm scared to f with my thyroid but I need it. Did you take liquid or pills. Trying to lean out as well and would love feedback on T3. I am researching the frag now but fat loss is slow.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, this is not a suggestion that you should take it but I've been on a clen/t3 stack for a little over a month now and have lost about 12 pounds on it with no visible muscle loss(this is after losing around 25pounds from eating better). Hell, I don't think I'm really losing any muscle at all but maybe gaining a little. Lift heavy but do lots of cardio, usually 4-5 miles a day if I can. I try to eat pretty clean too. 

Anyways I dosed up both slowly because I hadn't done them before and have been running 160mcg Clen ED and 50mcg T3 ED and am doing a 12 week cycle of this. As you can see I need a strong weight loss supplement to combat the weight gain associated with T3 while my thyroid/metabolism starts back up. I read a lot on T3 before hand and all the horror stories are just BS from what I could tell. Granted if you abuse the piss out of it, it may fuck you up but many studies showed that running it for long periods of time did not hurt ones thyroid at all. Thyroid would actually pick back up with normal activity within weeks of being on T3 for years. One study suggested running it for 9-10 months out of the year to optimize metabolism rate---not sure if I'm ready for that lol. Anyway just do your research and it should reasure you that it isn't as scary when dosed correctly. I would recommend 50mcg for first cycle because 75-100mcg is known to eat muscle too. Again, I am not suggesting you take this because I know nothing about your diet, exercise, weightlifing, stats, or anything. This is just some of what I know/have learned.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump for any answers for my question though!


----------



## hill450 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nobody has any suggestions??


----------



## CG (Apr 6, 2011)

t3 rebound? havent heard that before..


----------



## hill450 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, T3 shuts down your thyroid while on it and takes a few weeks to bounce back so it is suggested that one should take a fat burner to combat post T3 cycle weight gain. This is to help keep the weight off while your metabolism returns to normal. 

Anybody else that knows about this??
Also will be coming off of a 12 week cycle of T3 if that matters.


----------



## KillahBee (Apr 6, 2011)

hill450 said:


> *Yes, T3 shuts down your thyroid while on it and takes a few weeks to bounce back so it is suggested that one should take a fat burner to combat post T3 cycle weight gain.* This is to help keep the weight off while your metabolism returns to normal.
> 
> Anybody else that knows about this??
> Also will be coming off of a 12 week cycle of T3 if that matters.



Incorrect and dangerous advice. Where did you read this? 

One should avoid all fat burners during this time to avoid interfering with recovery. 

Would you take Testosterone during PCT? No, because it would prevent the body from recoverying. Same applies with the thyroid.

You will not gain fat post-T3 use unless you go back to old eating habits.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not sure where I read it now but the article recommended using guggulsterones or some other otc weight loss period in the period after stopping T3. I'm glad you responded though if this is dangerous. 

So what do you recommend? I just taper down the T3 and eat extremely clean for a couple of weeks? I'm fine with this as it will save me some money anyway! Thanks!


----------



## KillahBee (Apr 6, 2011)

hill450 said:


> I'm not sure where I read it now but the article recommended using guggulsterones or some other otc weight loss period in the period after stopping T3. I'm glad you responded though if this is dangerous.
> 
> So what do you recommend? I just taper down the T3 and eat extremely clean for a couple of weeks? I'm fine with this as it will save me some money anyway! Thanks!



Precisely; just taper down and watch diet. Surprisingly, the thyroid can recover pretty quickly.

Try and avoid all stimulants such as red bull, caffeine etc during recovery. If you're an avid coffee drinker just limit your intake to 1-2 cups a day instead of cutting out completely, which may just end up making you feel like crap.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, love coffee but gave it up for clen and would really like to get back to it as soon as possible. 

Thanks for the info!


----------

